# drug test in the medical exam



## ty1990 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm currently applying for my australian spouse visa (subclass 300 fiance visa) and they send me to do a medical exam , does anyone know what they test for in the medicals? Do you know if they test at all for illegal drugs? if yes is marijuna is one of the drugs they check for? I'm just a bit worried as I've been smoking weed recently (just once last week).

Thanks for any help you can give
Regards


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

i have mine in a month, they check for hiv, tuberculosis and perform a general medical. 
although common sense would dictate you lay off the wacky baccy in the run up to a medical that will dictate how your visa goes


----------



## ty1990 (Jul 26, 2015)

NiallC33 said:


> i have mine in a month, they check for hiv, tuberculosis and perform a general medical.
> although common sense would dictate you lay off the wacky baccy in the run up to a medical that will dictate how your visa goes


yeah i didnt think about that.
oh well i guss i will have to wait for a few weeks before taking the exam


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

They do a urine test so I don't know if they run a drug screening on it.

Anyway you should stop drugs a few weeks before you fly to Australia because dogs and tests at the airport can detect even if there is very little. So say if there is a trace of drugs on your clothes (you stored weed in your pocket) they might find it.


----------



## ty1990 (Jul 26, 2015)

Helene said:


> They do a urine test so I don't know if they run a drug screening on it.
> 
> Anyway you should stop drugs a few weeks before you fly to Australia because dogs and tests at the airport can detect even if there is very little. So say if there is a trace of drugs on your clothes (you stored weed in your pocket) they might find it.


of course im aware of that.
im just worrid about the medical tests i think i will do it later just to be safe.


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

Helene said:


> They do a urine test so I don't know if they run a drug screening on it.
> 
> Anyway you should stop drugs a few weeks before you fly to Australia because dogs and tests at the airport can detect even if there is very little. So say if there is a trace of drugs on your clothes (you stored weed in your pocket) they might find it.


Avoid US100 bills (and aussie 50s) as most of them have traces of cocaine on them. They might find it...

There are stories about guys locked up in UAE or somewhere nearby cos they have traces of drugs (weed) on their shoes, but I would treat it as a urban legend...

@ty1990

if you use occasionally (once a week), traces of THC can be found in your urine up to 10 days...


----------

